# CPT code for rapid covid test



## Nataliia (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi, is rapid covid test reimbursed by insurances? And if yes, what are the appropriate cpt codes to be used? 
Thank you!


----------



## csperoni (Aug 9, 2021)

I believe the code used depends on exactly how you are performing the test.


			https://www.cms.gov/files/document/mac-covid-19-test-pricing.pdf
		



			https://www.bcbswy.com/provider_updates/covid-19-test-billing-guidance/
		

Oftentimes the company you are purchasing the testing kits from can provide you with some guidance, but I recommend checking their advice.  I've had more that 1 sales rep give incorrect coding advice in my lifetime.  
Maybe once you know what exact time of test you are doing, other practices also doing the same testing can provide input about insurance coverage.


----------

